# nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639 nicht mit gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r2?

## moe

Hi,

als Besitzer einer GeForce3 Ti 200 ist für mich ja nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639 die letzte funktionierende Treiberversion, und diese wollte ich nach einem Kernelupdate auf gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r2 auch installieren. Emerge brach aber mit diesem Fehler ab:

```
 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -O2 -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686 -mtune=pentium4 -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9639  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:110: Fehler: expected �=�, �,�, �;�, �asm� or �__attribute__� before �*� token

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In Funktion �nvos_create_alloc�:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:332: Fehler: �nv_pte_t_cache� nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:332: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal aufgef

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:332: Fehler: f�r jede Funktion in der er auftritt.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In Funktion �nvos_free_alloc�:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:364: Fehler: �nv_pte_t_cache� nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In Funktion �nvidia_init_module�:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1292: Fehler: �nv_pte_t_cache� nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1292: Fehler: zu viele Argumente f�r Funktion �kmem_cache_create�

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1426: Fehler: void-Wert nicht ignoriert wie es sein sollte

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In Funktion �nvidia_exit_module�:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1453: Fehler: void-Wert nicht ignoriert wie es sein sollte

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1557: Fehler: �nv_pte_t_cache� nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                        ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                        ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                        ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639.ebuild, line  212:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *                 linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/temp/build.log'.

 * 
```

Sorry, für die komischen Zeichen, per ssh funktionieren die Sonderzeichen irgendwie nicht richtig..

Sind die älteren nvidia-driver nicht mehr mit neueren Kerneln kompatibel, und wenn ja werden die noch gewartet und kompatibel gemacht, oder muss ich jetzt bei 2.6.22 bleiben, oder auf 3D-Unterstützung verzichten?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## firefly

 *moe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> als Besitzer einer GeForce3 Ti 200 ist für mich ja nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639 die letzte funktionierende Treiberversion, und diese wollte ich nach einem Kernelupdate auf gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r2 auch installieren. Emerge brach aber mit diesem Fehler ab:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wie wäre es, wenn du es mal mit der version 1.0.96.43.01 probierst  :Wink: 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.01.html

----------

## moe

Ahja, demnach scheints also noch Updates seitens nvidia zu geben, ich muss also nur auf ein aktualisiertes ebuild warten..

Manuell installieren? Pfui, böse!  :Wink: 

Gruss & Danke Maurice

----------

## mv

Ich schätze, die letzte für Dich funktionierende Treiberversion ist 96.43.01 (zumindest tat die bei meiner GForce3 noch) - es sieht so aus, als wenn das Namensschema der Ebuilds umgeändert wurde (eix nvidia-drivers hilft weiter...). Allerdings weiß ich dafür nicht, welche nvidia-settings version damit laufen möchte (und kann es mangels direkten Zugriffs auf den Rechner auch schwer testen), weil da jetzt auch ganz andere Nummern vergeben werden. Es wäre schön, wenn Du da Deine Erfahrung dann postest...

----------

